

Whats up with diaspora? - aitoehigie

Whats the latest on diaspora? Nothing much from them in recent times
======
scrrr
Jason Calacanis recently interviewed one of the Diaspora guys:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lEtantlSsI>

The interview starts around 25 minutes in.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Context at 23:35, interview starts at 24:40

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lEtantlSsI#t=23m35s>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lEtantlSsI#t=24m40s>

(Do those work for you guys? I have an old browser and they're not working for
me ...)

------
gexla
No better way to see what they are up to than watching their Github repo.

